# Gestion iCloud



## CHRISVRGT (28 Février 2017)

Bonjour, 

Nouvelle utilisatrice d'apple j'ai un peu de mal avec iCloud. 
Je souhaiterai comprendre le fonctionnement de l'cloud car j'aurai besoin que certains fichiers ne soient stockés que sur mon mac book et certains sur le iCloud. 
je n'arrive pas à comprendre le fonctionnement. A priori tout ce qui est sur le bureau est systématiquement stocké sur le cloud mais peut on changer cela ? 
merci pour vos futurs retours. 
christelle


----------



## mokuchley (28 Février 2017)

si vous êtes avec MacOS Sierra, regarder la fenêtre au chemin suivant =>
pomme=>a propos de ce mac=>stockage => gerer
vous pouvez ou pas indiquer que l'espace " bureau " et " documents " seront associés au cloud


----------



## CHRISVRGT (28 Février 2017)

Merci je viens de regarder. Effectivement je peux paramétrer les préférences du cloud. Mais dans les solutions proposées si je désactive cette option effectivement le bureau ne sera plus sur l'ordi mais que sur le cloud alors que c'est l'inverse que je veux. 
voici la réponse : 
si je désactive bureau et dossier : voici le message d'avertissement :
*Si vous continuez, les éléments seront supprimés du bureau et du dossier Documents sur ce Mac. Ils resteront disponibles sur iCloud Drive.*
"Les nouveaux éléments ajoutés au bureau ou dans le dossier Documents de ce Mac ne seront plus stockés sur iCloud Drive." Merci


----------



## mokuchley (28 Février 2017)

CHRISVRGT a dit:


> si je désactive cette option effectivement le bureau ne sera plus sur l'ordi


non , il a dut s'activer par defaut, car si cette option est désactivée alors vous aurez tout vos doc sur le bureau et dans documents comme autrefois
mais je ne gère pas Icloud alors je laisse pas place a plus expérimenté


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2017)

La revue _Vous et Votre Mac 130_ (Février 2017) a publié un dossier consacré la gestion de Bureau et Documents par iCloud,
dossier qui ne résume pas en une phrase ou deux tant il y a de subtilités à prendre en compte

= indispensable à mon avis, car mal documenté par Apple.


----------



## mokuchley (4 Mars 2017)

merci


----------

